# N. E. Indiana mini triple crown



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are the dates for the mini triple crown
1st shoot @ Cree Lake April 21st 
2nd shoot @ Ouabache Archers
3rd shoot @ Tri State Archery
4th shoot @ Ft. Wayne Izaak Walton
Each shoot will cost 20.00. 10.00 will go to club and 10.00 will go to pot. money stays in the class that you sign up for.
we will bust groups. double scoring, WE WILL TAKE THE THREE HIGHEST SCORES. u must shoot last shoot to win. Hope to see everyone there. if you have any other questions pm me.
here are the directions to cree lake- we are 3 miles north of kendallville, in. on state rd 3. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Anyone can also pm me with any questions. Ouabache archers shoots are held at the Ossian conservation club address 9950 n. 100 e. ossian indiana 46777. Thanks Randy Saalfrank


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

All 4 clubs do a great job...Do yourself a favor and attend these shoots!!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Never heard of Tri-State Archery? Is this a new place? Are they on 3-D Shoots.com? Where can I find information on them?


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it's close to creelake. Instead of turning right on st rd 6 turn left it's a 1/4 mile on the right hand side of the road.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I take it they are associated with the Tri State Archery Shop?


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't thinks so I could be wrong.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

baird794 said:


> Here are the dates for the mini triple crown
> 1st shoot @ Cree Lake April 21st
> 2nd shoot @ Ouabache Archers
> 3rd shoot @ Tri State Archery
> ...


What is the reason for this? If you have 3 scores in? So you can skip one shoot just not the last one?


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Are there times set for lines?

Delivering insightful posts from Lost Horn's phone.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Tri-State Archery is the shop on the west side of town...Nice place..3D is set-up behind shop in the woods. I believe they are set-up to shoot during the week..Gonna check it out this week.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I just might have to get in on this as long as it doesn't interfere with IBO shoots coming up


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

rdraper_3 said:


> I just might have to get in on this as long as it doesn't interfere with IBO shoots coming up


I think they scheduled them around the NTC Quabache's Ossian shoot is May 6th Don't know the dates of the others that's why I was asking about having to shoot the last one to win.
Post up those dates baird....


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I hope they don't interfere with the NTC shoots Lynn. I'm trying to hit as many shoots as possible to get ready for MBR class.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

rdraper_3 said:


> I hope they don't interfere with the NTC shoots Lynn. I'm trying to hit as many shoots as possible to get ready for MBR class.


I was too but this year it's going to be a fly by the SOPants I can't find enough time to practice at home let alone go shoot some foam!!!! It's going to be fun!!!!!!
Heading to Ga. Thurs. that should be a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Good luck Lynn. See you on the course somewhere


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

shoot dates
cree lake april 21st
ouabache archers may 6th
tri state june 2nd
isaac walton june 24th


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> shoot dates
> cree lake april 21st
> ouabache archers may 6th
> tri state june 2nd
> isaac walton june 24th


Thanks for the dates


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

X2 thanks for the dates Randy


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

there are no set shoot times other than the clubs normal shoot times but groups will be busted in an event they cant or not enough shooters at any certain time a range official we be sent to score for that group. Also I believe cree lake and tri state will be mckenzie targets and isaac walton rinehart targets. Ouabache archers will be for certain all mckenzie targets. All courses are suppossed to be 30 target courses.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

How many will be in a group before it gets busted up? I usually shoot with the owners of Hall'sway, Todd and Missy, and a couple other shop shooters.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

We would like to keep groups at 4 shooters max of 5 just so things will move smoothly.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> We would like to keep groups at 4 shooters max of 5 just so things will move smoothly.




That'll work. I'll pass this info on to them


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

You guys may still be seperated not that we dont trust you because bob and myself know all of you but this keeps others from complaining there was any cheating going on because of friends shooting together.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

We can split up into smaller groups then, not a problem. Not that we cheat either, but I totally understand where you're coming from.


----------



## JUSS HUNT (Feb 2, 2011)

will this be posted on 3 D shoots .com


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

We will get it posted on there asap.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry guys that i haven't been on here. i have been working alot of hours at work and the kids are in dance and the list goes on lol!!. 
ok. tri state archery is located on highway 6 on the west side of town in kendallville, in. great place to shoot.. they have leagues during the week and don't usually have shoots on the weekends. 2. we put on there that u have to shoot the last one to win because if someone wins and doesn't show up then someone gets to carry there money around till they see them or make arangements to get them there money and we don't want to have to go thru all that. because if something happens and say that we couldn't meet up right away and they want there money then that becomes we just messed around and then next year nobody wants to shoot this because it went around that we are ripping people off or we take forever to get your payback to you or anything. that's just an example that could happen.not to say it would but we don't want to take that chance. 3. the dates do not interfere with the ntc dates. 4. the dates wher posted on the first post. 5. what we mean by busting groups is if you have 3 or 4 friends that are shooting together we will put a person in the group so there will be an outsider in the group. that way no one can say there was cheating. not that we think you would. 
Hope this answered some questions. if you have anymore questions you can pm me or bowtechdog70

Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> I take it they are associated with the Tri State Archery Shop?


tri state archery is the same as the tri state archery shop that is in kendallville, in


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Bob. One more question, do you happen to know the hours the clubs will be running during these shoots?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think there all 8 am till 2:30 but not positive on the other clubs Ouabache archers is from sunrise till everyone is finished as long as you have started the course no later than 2:00 pm.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

baird794 said:


> sorry guys that i haven't been on here. i have been working alot of hours at work and the kids are in dance and the list goes on lol!!.
> ok. tri state archery is located on highway 6 on the west side of town in kendallville, in. great place to shoot.. they have leagues during the week and don't usually have shoots on the weekends. 2. we put on there that u have to shoot the last one to win because if someone wins and doesn't show up then someone gets to carry there money around till they see them or make arangements to get them there money and we don't want to have to go thru all that. because if something happens and say that we couldn't meet up right away and they want there money then that becomes we just messed around and then next year nobody wants to shoot this because it went around that we are ripping people off or we take forever to get your payback to you or anything. that's just an example that could happen.not to say it would but we don't want to take that chance. 3. the dates do not interfere with the ntc dates. *4. the dates wher posted on the first post. *5. what we mean by busting groups is if you have 3 or 4 friends that are shooting together we will put a person in the group so there will be an outsider in the group. that way no one can say there was cheating. not that we think you would.
> Hope this answered some questions. if you have anymore questions you can pm me or bowtechdog70
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Bob.
The only dates I seen in the first post was Cree Lake's. We have them now Randy posted them in post#16


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

how many shooters do u expect in the pin classes?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Just me MILKMAN...Come and get it!!! :wink: I imagine HC will be the largest class, there are a handful or MBR and AHC shooters around here...Maybe Cree Lake and Ossian can chime in and give us some numbers from the last shoots...


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

*Indoor Challenge #'s*

Numbers from Indoor Challenge...I believe the Outdoor IND MTC numbers will be much higher...
HC-43
AHC-6
MBR-19
MBO-17


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

hc will be the biggest then there are only a handfull of both mbr and ahc. i wasn't apart of this when they had it last time so i don't know how many paople shot it. randy can give you a better guess on that.

Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

rock77 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Bob.
> The only dates I seen in the first post was Cree Lake's. We have them now Randy posted them in post#16


sorry lynn i had a brain fart lol randy set me straight lol 
thanks, 
Bob


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

baird794 said:


> sorry lynn i had a brain fart lol randy set me straight lol
> thanks,
> Bob


Happens to me all the time LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

o ya sounds good we are going to bring a couple carloads of barn boys


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

sounds great, bring a couple carloads lol


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

first shoot is next saturday at cree lake the 21st. Then sunday the 22nd ouabache archers has a shoot for anyone wanting to see what the course is like before the 2nd leg on May 6th.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> first shoot is next saturday at cree lake the 21st. Then sunday the 22nd ouabache archers has a shoot for anyone wanting to see what the course is like before the 2nd leg on May 6th.






I've never been to Ouabache before so I'll have to go check it out. Borkholder Archery is having a shoot the 21st and it's free so I might go to that instead but you never know. Cree Lake hasn't been very good to me lately....lol, not that that's a bad thing. The course was set really good both times I've been there this year.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> first shoot is next saturday at cree lake the 21st. Then sunday the 22nd ouabache archers has a shoot for anyone wanting to see what the course is like before the 2nd leg on May 6th.


can you put some directions on here from I-69 south coming from kendallville, Oaubache archerys puts on a great shoot, has good ground to work w/ and they use it well. i will try to get down there for this shoot. 
Thanks randy


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Directions to Ouabache archers from Fort Wayne take I69 south to 469 at the GM plant. Take 469 east to indiana hwy 1 take hwy 1 south about 6 miles to Ossian at the first stop light turn right onto mill street take mill street heading west till it tees into 100 east. Turn right heading north on 100 e. go just under a half mile entrance to ossian conservation club on left just before bridge.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Got an address for it? I'll just plug it into the GPS


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

9950 n. 100 e. ossian in. 46777


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Randy


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, a couple more questions. This will be my first IBO shoot so hang with me.

1. How many shooters are we looking at in the senior hunter class? (For my uncle.)

2. Is there a 2" Dia. stabilizer rule in affect for the hunter classes?

3. In the hunter classes, are all distances unknown or is it similar to ASA with half known?

Thanks to answers to any of these questions.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, I'll try to answer as best I can.

1) Not sure but I'm sure Bob or Randy or any of the other range owners can chime in with a rough total

2) There is NO 2" stab rule for IBO this year

3) In ALL classes of IBO, NO distances are known. You have to guess the yardage as best you can and hope you guessed enough



That's the best that I can answer your questions and I hope it helps you


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

senior hunter probably not very many hunter and open will be largest classes. No 2inch stab rule this year all targets unmarked yardage.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the info. Hope to see you all Saturday at Cree Lake.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I should be at Cree Lake Saturday but the crew from Hall'sway will definitely be at Ouabache Sunday.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

evryone remember the more shooters in your class the bigger the payout because your money stays in your class. Want a chance to win more money get as many people as you can to shoot this series.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, sorry, one more question.

Do I need to be an IBO member to shoot in this series?


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Lost Horn said:


> Ok, sorry, one more question.
> 
> Do I need to be an IBO member to shoot in this series?


Since it's a local shoot you don't have to be a member of IBO.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> Directions to Ouabache archers from Fort Wayne take I69 south to 469 at the GM plant. Take 469 east to indiana hwy 1 take hwy 1 south about 6 miles to Ossian at the first stop light turn right onto mill street take mill street heading west till it tees into 100 east. Turn right heading north on 100 e. go just under a half mile entrance to ossian conservation club on left just before bridge.


Thanks randy for the directions. thanks rdraper for posting on here and helping answering questions. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Not a problem Bob, glad I could help answer some of ther questions. Hopefully I answered them all correctly


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I am trying hard to make it there! Rough schedule this week. I hope you guys have a great turn out. I have heard a lot of people talking about it at the shop, as well as me suggesting it to all newcomers to the sport.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

2 days till the first leg hope everyones ready I am. Should be at cree lake first saturday morning.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

i plan on being there. how many places are paid out?


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

Are the Semi Pro open shooters grouped in with the Mbo shooters for one open class or are they seperated?


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

is there an address to the cree lake shoot or a number i can call for the info....is there certain shoot times or just show up?


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Dan. Shoot times are ,I beleive from 8:00 in the morning , then need to be shooting the 2n/d round by 2:00. Here is the number for Bob Baird you can call. 260-242-7589. Cree Lake is 3 miles north of Kendallville on state road 3, on the east side of the road.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

jhawk260 said:


> Are the Semi Pro open shooters grouped in with the Mbo shooters for one open class or are they seperated?


pro's and semi pro's will be classed together and mbo will be classed by themselves.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

J Name said:


> i plan on being there. how many places are paid out?[/QUOTE
> 
> The payouts will be 1 place for every 3 shooters, for instance- 1-3 shooters 1st place, 4-6 shooters 1st and 2nd place, 7-9 shooters 1st
> 2nd and 3rd place payout.
> ...


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

perdieu2011 said:


> is there an address to the cree lake shoot or a number i can call for the info....is there certain shoot times or just show up?


10222 n. state road 3 is the address. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

great shoot today, how was the turn out?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice set today..If you didn't go...You missed a good shoot!!! Congrats to Big Putz on whippin' my butt again...


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

looked to be a good turnout. we had a goodtime. how many showed up to shoot?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

we had 31 cards turned in and i know a couple people didn't turn them in so i would guess 33 shooters signed up to shoot triple crown, 
i am very happy that you all had a great time, i will post scores up this week on facebook @ cree lake conservation club.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

less than two weeks till the second leg at ouabache archers


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

we will be there.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

This coming sunday May 6th is the second leg it will be a challenge just a hint for everyone the first target will be a turkey better be ready.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

bowtechog70 said:


> This coming sunday May 6th is the second leg it will be a challenge just a hint for everyone the first target will be a turkey better be ready.


Thanks Buddy but you don't have to be a DONKEY about it you could put that turkey in about the 10th target or so!!!!!!
Then again I could get my 5 out of the way right of the BAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

turkey first target just so you can get the 5 out of the way. Target 2 is so you can get the miss out of the way then rest of course clear sailing.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

You know what they say a miss is better than 2-5's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

That's funny right there haha!!!


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

bowtechog70 said:


> This coming sunday May 6th is the second leg it will be a challenge just a hint for everyone the first target will be a turkey better be ready.


well i had better get the bow out and practice.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

it is gettin closer for turkey time.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

40yrd Turkey with the lake as a back drop.....35mph winds.....Ossian, Where the Men are Men and the Sheep are scared!!!!
See Ya there!!!!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Baaaaaa!!!!! Baaaaaaaa!!!! BLACK SHEEP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

ahcnc said:


> 40yrd Turkey with the lake as a back drop.....35mph winds.....Ossian, Where the Men are Men and the Sheep are scared!!!!
> See Ya there!!!!!


your shootin first lol. show us how it's done!!!!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

course is set and ready to go for tomarrow. It shouldnt be that tuff only 15 of the 30 made my jaw drop when i looked at the target and came up with a number for yardage then checked it with the range finder.


----------



## bcar27522 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good time! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Team Hall'sway will be there tomorrow! Had a blast, except for the weather, the last time we were there!!


----------



## f166 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice shoot Randy


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Great set-up today at Ossian..Looked like a good turn out..Again, if your not shooting this event..you're missin out on some great sets!!! Thanks guys for the hard work!!! See Ya'all soon!!! Baaaaaaa


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

A big thank you to everyone that came out today. We had a great turnout and alot of good comments on the course this makes all the hard work we put into these shoots make it worth while. I didnt even get time to shoot today but thats just fine it made my day seeing the course full of shooters allday. Also a big thank you to bob baird for helping to keep things running smooth today.


----------



## bcar27522 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great job guys!!! I hadn't shot Ossian for years, and I have been missing out! Great course and extremely well run! I cant wait to get back! Thanks guys!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome course today, and couldnt have ordered better weather!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhawk260 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great set yesterday, that was awesome practice for Bedford in two weeks.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks randy but i didn't do much but sit there and look pretty lol, you guys did a great job on the coarse!!
thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

someone please tell Abe Haines to pm me.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

sent abe a pm to pm you joe


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

AHC 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Scott Harris 297 8 300 8 0 0 0 0 597 16
Nathen Heyerly 305 13 302 18 0 0 0 0 607 31
Dale Burton 0 0 295 11 0 0 0 0 295 11

Female Hunter 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Jacqueline Canseler 280 4 300 10 0 0 0 0 580 14

MBR 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Lynn Kaiser 276 8 282 8 0 0 0 0 558 16
Mathew witt 0 0 264 7 0 0 0 0 264 7
Rick Doering 0 0 249 2 0 0 0 0 249 2
John Park 0 0 293 11 0 0 0 0 293 11

MSR 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Paul Kimmel 282 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 282 5
Ken Bolen 274 5 260 4 0 0 0 0 534 9
Bob Howell 264 3 0 0 0 0 0 0 264 3

MBO 
NAME CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
John Handshoe 283 6 289 11 0 0 0 0 572 17
Mike Hulburt 274 6 0 0 0 0 0 0 274 6
Dustin Mcevoy 284 7 299 10 0 0 0 0 583 17
Mike Lambert 245 5 249 7 0 0 0 0 494 12
Gary Zimmerman 276 5 275 7 0 0 0 0 551 12
Johnny waltower 302 10 293 9 0 0 0 0 595 19
Jason Terry 291 12 273 7 0 0 0 0 564 19
Nate Whitacre 0 0 270 4 0 0 0 0 270 4

Youth 13-14 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Michael Huburt 244 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 244 8
Luke Name 252 6 227 2 0 0 0 0 479 8
Chase Pranger 298 9 298 11 0 0 0 0 596 20
Conner Dame 0 0 281 5 0 0 0 0 281 5

FBO 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Tina Smith 244 3 216 3 0 0 0 0 460 6

SHC 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Greg Baird 284 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 284 8
Mark Swisher 304 10 0 0 0 0 0 0 304 10
Eddie Canseler 307 15 308 13 0 0 0 0 615 28

HC 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Adam Smart 291 6 297 11 0 0 0 0 588 17
Steve Crawford 239 1 248 4 0 0 0 0 487 5
Glenn Crawford 297 5 292 6 0 0 0 0 589 11
Duane Compton 254 4 252 4 0 0 0 0 506 8
Dakota Hackworth 260 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 260 5
Joe Name 292 10 295 12 0 0 0 0 587 22
Matt Morgan 287 11 297 8 0 0 0 0 584 19
Scott Ritchie 260 7 273 6 0 0 0 0 533 13
Urban Ley 288 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 288 8
Tony M***** 0 0 277 4 0 0 0 0 277 4
Tyler Borton 0 0 296 6 0 0 0 0 296 6
Don Counts 0 0 273 6 0 0 0 0 273 6
Steve Sauber 0 0 300 11 0 0 0 0 300 11
Chris Duerk 0 0 277 6 0 0 0 0 277 6

CUB 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Morgan Blankenship 293 11 0 0 0 0 0 0 293 11

YH 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Cody Ley 260 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 260 5


MHC 
Name CLCC Xs Ouabache Xs Tri State Xs Issac Walton Xs Total Total Xs
Don Krieger 0 0 289 8 0 0 0 0 289 8


thank you everyone!!!!!
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

how early can we start at the 3rd leg?


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

3rd leg is almost here


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I will find out how early you can shoot 3rd leg tomarrow joe. I will let you know tomarrow if your at our shoot and post on here tomarrow night.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

8 am start time for 3rd leg and this shoot is on saturday not sunday


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Just a curious question, How can it be a triple crown when there are 4 shoots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Best 3 scores???? Throw 1 out??? I'd like to throw ALL mine out and start over!!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Archerbruce said:


> Just a curious question, How can it be a triple crown when there are 4 shoots.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


that way if you have to miss one you r not out of it. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

just got in from helping set the coarse. it is a really good set. hope you all like it too. good luck to you all tomarrow. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

whats the adress of tri state archery?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i don't know the address but if you come from ft. wayne. go 3 north, then go west on 6. it is about a quarter mile on right hand side of road. it has a putt putt coarse and batting cages. u can't miss it. if u have any problems finding it my number is 260-242-7589
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Great set today...Pretty tough...Thanks to all who helped set-up....Great job once again!!!


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

had a good time hope yall do it again next year,


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

We couldn't do it with out the shooters. Thanks to everyone that is shooting. we just need to figure out how we can get more shooters to enter into to it. any suggestions anyone. don't b shy to say what u think cause we can't change what we don't know.
Thanks again everyone,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

the 4th leg is sunday at ft. wayn izaak walton, good luck everyone!!


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

gettin ready for tomorow


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Great set today at Izzak Walton..This whole "triple crown" thing was run very well...Great clubs..All 4 could use more support!!
If the guys are willing to work this hard for us again next year..More shooters need to step up and get in this thing!!!
Thanks again to all 4 clubs for the hard work...Congrats to the winners...


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

we had a great time today.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

here are the winners for each class

YMR 13-14
conner dame
luke name

MBR
lynn keiser

HC
joe name
adam smart
glenn crawford
matt morgan
steve crawford

MSR
paul kimmel

MBO
johhny waltour
dustin mcevoy
john handshoe

FBO
tina smith

FHC
jaqueline canseler

SHC
eddie canseler

AHC
scott harris

Thanks to everyone who came out to shoot the mini triple crown!!!
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners. Hope they have it next year


----------

